# How do you show someone you love them ....



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

When you are not allowed near them. 

Things from what I can tell are starting to change. But I don't know if it is cause he wants us to work or cause this is the way he thinks we should be * FRIENDS*

My fear is that he is going to think that I don't love him, I still do all the same things I did before he called it quits 2 months ago. I'm not allowed to touch him, the morning I did not even thinking and he pulled away saying don't !


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> You respect their boundaries and limitations, even if it is frustrating and even if it seems like one step forward two steps backwards.


This is, unfortunately, true, if it leads to you getting back with your partner, great, if it doesn't move on (yeah, over simplified, and wish I could handle my own advice)


----------

